# Does Houston have an Aquarium?



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I am taking a trip to Houston and San Diego for a few days next week and I was wondering if Houston has an aquarium that I can visit. I know SD has one as I have been there before. I am planning on returning there again as I want to get some pics to post for all of you.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Absolutely it has an Aquarium. I think it even has two. It also has one of the most awesome aquarium stores in the country.

Anyway, the Downtown Aquarium is a big blue building very plainly visible from I-45, on the northbound side, near the center of town. You just about can't miss it. The last time I looked there were even a bunch of big billboards showing the way.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks TOS, I have not had much time to do any research into houston so that helps alot. I will check out how far it is from the intc. (G. Bush) airport.


----------

